# Cancun!!



## ElMostro (Feb 5, 2008)

Brown Malee Burl with Dyed Alumilite and CA finish on a Statesman Kit.  Reminds me of our last family vacation in Cancun.  












How do I shrink the first photo to make it under 100k so I can post to my AIP album?

Thanks, Eugene.


----------



## grub32 (Feb 5, 2008)

First of all, the pen is exquisite!! I love what you did with the color...I need to know how you did it...I am willing to trade info...As I am a day time computer geek, I can tell you that there is a very nice free program that you can use to modify picture size and file size without much effort...Its called irfanview. Free downloads available just google it. I also have a packet of information that basically explains how to use it to crop and adjust the image size which will allow you to bring it under 100k without changing the quality.

Grub32


----------



## txbatons (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool-looking pen! Nice work!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Eugene, I like the effect very much.  Am I looking at one of those "worthless wood" rehabilitation projects?


----------



## JayDevin (Feb 5, 2008)

Eugene!!
that is Sweet!! I think you need to send it to me for testing!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

Gorgeous pen. I'm gonna have to try that one day.


----------



## simomatra (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! thats a pretty cool loking pen


----------



## angboy (Feb 6, 2008)

That has got to be one of my all-time favorite pens!!! I love the colors! [][][][]


----------



## R2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beatiful indeed, a true GCP!![^][:X]
I haven't been to Cancun but I've been to kangaroo Island anthat pen reminds me of the beatiful beaches and Ocean there.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW[]


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 6, 2008)

Very sweet looking pen Eugene!


----------



## JohnU (Feb 6, 2008)

That pen makes me want to go to cancun!  WOW!  Very Nice Eugene!  My list of wht to try next is getting too big since I found this place.


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW!!!!! very nice pen you done good[]


----------



## fiferb (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. Now I know what to do with all that huge box of burl cutoffs that Joel (Tuba) left me the last time he was here. Cool!


----------



## igran7 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice  You just motivated me to start working on some "worthless wood" I have laying around in my garage.  Beautiful workmanship Eugene.


----------



## Radman (Feb 6, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning blank!!
[8D]


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, that's pretty.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> Wow. Now I know what to do with all that huge box of burl cutoffs that Joel (Tuba) left me the last time he was here. Cool!


Ditto

Awesome pen.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! Beautiful.  You should sell blanks like that!!!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 6, 2008)

That is gorgeous!!!The PR is awesome and the combo with the wood looks great!

Very impressive work!

Chris


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 6, 2008)

All, thanks for the nice comments. The best part of the whole "worthless wood" rave (thank you Cutis!) is that you don't know what you are getting until your done.  It's like opening a box of "Cracker Jacks" (the old kind not the new crappy-prize version)


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 6, 2008)

That is really cool. Great colors too!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 6, 2008)

That is very nice.  It really does look like waves rising on the beach [8D]  Makes me thirsty for a Corona


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2008)

From 'worthless' to 'priceless' I think its great too


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on your pen!


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 6, 2008)

great looking pen!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic looking pen, ElMostro!  I am pleased to see you excelling at the "worthless wood" process and am glad you and others are benefiting from it!


----------

